# What if someone you didn't want too found out your a prepper?



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I was thinking the other day what if you had someone over and they found your BOB or food supplies or something, and they figured out or thought you were a prepper. What would you do? Would you just plain tell them, lie, or something else? Don't say it can't happen, because no matter how many precautions you take it could still happen. For me I don't have much other then a BOB and some other stuff so I just tell people that it's camping gear.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I tell them it's for emergencies.
I NEVER use the word "prepper".


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't have people over that aren't like minded.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

They'd end up on the back of a milk carton.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Been there, done that.... told them that I refused to be helpless in an emergency situation so I keep some extra supplies.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

firefighter72 said:


> I was thinking the other day what if you had someone over and they found your BOB or food supplies or something, and they figured out or thought you were a prepper. What would you do? Would you just plain tell them, lie, or something else? Don't say it can't happen, because no matter how many precautions you take it could still happen. For me I don't have much other then a BOB and some other stuff so I just tell people that it's camping gear.


Ah. We're you at my house the other day?

I had to get my sister from up north. I've been "easing" her into what I do. I even showed her a couple pellet guns. But she got scared. She hates guns. No amount of instruction or teaching got her to be comfortable.

Later that night, my friend overheard her telling her boyfriend(?) over the phone that I had guns. I did not hear the conversation or in what context what was said.

All I know is that now someone else knows what I may potentially have. Fortunately he is a 18(?) year old punk, no money, no car, no job. Chances of him coming down this way is fairly low.

If he does, then i will follow SSS! Stop Stupid Snoopers! Lol


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I just say I have a good supply for Hurricans and such. I never say I am a Prepper.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Since this area is anti-gun I have more of an issue with someone realizing I am a gun owner than realizing I am a prepper.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Like others, I don't use the word "prepper".

However....IF...it was an unavoidable social setting and I determined that they were too stupid or arrogant to learn, then I would tell them that their ideology of being unprepared and ignorant was far superior to mine...then lick my finger and stick it in their ear...you'd be surprised at how that tends to stop a conversation on a dime.
Thanks
:icon_smile:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter who never goes in the basement, that's where we have the washer and dryer, recently did go down there for something, looked at the shelves, and said it looked like I was a couponer! Good a reason as any.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> My daughter who never goes in the basement, that's where we have the washer and dryer, recently did go down there for something, looked at the shelves, and said it looked like I was a couponer! Good a reason as any.


Couponer! Love it!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The part I down play is the weapons and ammo. People are ok with you spending your hard earned cash on whatever you want but a can of ammo and a black rifle can spook them pretty fast. Compared to many people on this site I'm fairly modest in my weapons and ammo but it's still enough to potentially make the neighbors nervous.

At my last house most of the neighbors had shooting ranges and rarely did a day go by when you didn't hear target practice shooting. Where I am now it's rare to hear a gunshot and it's only 2 miles from where I was before.


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

It's none of their business.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am what I am. I don't hide it nor promote it much. As a general rule I don't associate much with anyone that would have a issue with it. I would expect most that know me would not be surprised if you told them I was one of the crazy preppers.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When I said I was thinking about prepping people just thought I'd finally flown the coup and went batshit crazy. Some quit calling. So I don't say shit now or if it comes up I say I buy bulk on sale to save money and it's important to have an emergency bag in the car for obvious reasons. I don't say my bag has a gun in it (that is legally stored for transportation). 

My hunting buddies don't question a car bag or my edc. They know it's no big deal and most have extras on them too. 

My neighbours are mostly elderly retired people and have extras in the basement just cuz they know what can happen. Not to the extent I do but no one needs to know that. 

The issue isn't that we are in the wrong or dangerous. In fact it's quite the opposite. But media and news tend to lean towards "hoarders" or "preppers" as a dangerous stealthy seedy bunch who aren't to be trusted and even reported. 

The only thing we pose a real threat to is the is the control groups who want everyone at their mercy. All we want is freedom. And by golly we should have it.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't advertise it but don't worry about other people finding out either. I keep most of my food supplies in a locked room in the basement and most of my guns looked up in my bedroom except some collector's items, mostly WW2 bolt action rifles. Surprisingly enough once I put their bayonets on them, people seemed to think that they were less dangerous, not more so. Go figure.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a friend ask if they could look at my high efficiency wood furnace. I took them down in the basement showed them the furnace duct wiring blah blah blah. On our way back out he stopped and stared at some of my shelves in the basement. I turned around and looked back to see why the lack of progress. He started laughing and said. Holy **** I know where I will come if there is a disaster. I told him it would not be good to come here if it is not safe out there. It will not be safe here.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I live in Hurricane country, I have supplies.
What's the question?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I really do not have very many close friends and I have a small family. Those that know me, know I am an outdoorsman so that generally isn't an issue. I believe in not telling the world my business whether it is work, personal, or preparedness. I would brush off supplies of as camping related or that my parents grew up during the great depression and always had a little extra back and it stuck with me. Truth in both instances, just not giving anyone's imagination fuel.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think we should be more open.. Maybe a few people will get the idea and start getting ready themselves

if somebody is at my house - that could discover my preps.. I would have to know them pretty well

some folks are just plain too worried that the post man or UPS driver will show up at their house... 

I will give a sandwich to folks that show up at my house needing help,,, I will give a lead donation to those looking to steal

I might get a t-shirt


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

BJ Clinton could teach you a lesson or two here.

Deny, deflect and obfuscate..

Start talking up the stock market, be ware of some stock that is doing well (aapl right now) and how you just wish
you could put more into your IRA, Roth IRA and 401k to get more,

Know I know you might vomit here, but plow in there your love of obamacare, obama, and mooschelle of course....
let them know you are praying for hilda's health to hold out and be president, but if it doesn't work out Al Gore
is ready to save the day.

If guns come up cite little Joe, you know Mr. Shotgun, for if all they know you have is a shotgun they won't be
prepared should they come looking for something that doesn't belong to them.

Make sure you let them know you just refinanced, got all your money out of the house, were going to get a new
zero interest car loan soon, and that solar system is obviously leased. Debt's a good thing and you are going to
have as much of it as you can.

Problem solved.



firefighter72 said:


> I was thinking the other day what if you had someone over and they found your BOB or food supplies or something, and they figured out or thought you were a prepper. What would you do? Would you just plain tell them, lie, or something else? Don't say it can't happen, because no matter how many precautions you take it could still happen. For me I don't have much other then a BOB and some other stuff so I just tell people that it's camping gear.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The more people that wake up and work to prepare themselves ,even if it is for the short term the better off we all . Wow a world where people take responsibility .
I know I am dreaming.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am not a prepper. I am a collector and purveyor of items, that in times of crisis may be of a particular benefit or value to myself or others. Call me a compulsive hoarder. people don't balk at that so much.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Several months back I was pulled over by a sheriff for speeding. It was nighttime on my way home from work. The deputy walks up to my passenger side and hits the extended cab area of my pickup with his flashlight. He saw the GHB. We go through the standard procedure and toward the end he asks me about the pack. I tell him it's just camping gear. He wants to check it out. I have 2 choice. Comply or deny. I chose comply. We are standing at the tailgate as he digs through my gear. He starts to compliment me on my choices and asking questions. Next thing I know we have been there 30 minutes and I have inspired him to put together his own GHB!!! I also ended up with a warning instead of a ticket. Moral of the story is be proud to be a prepper and spread the word. Failure to prepare is preparing to fail. We have to break society of the notion that all preppers are a bunch of lunatics just waiting for SHTF so we can go out and play Rambo.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Don't advertise it but don't worry about other people finding out either. I keep most of my food supplies in a locked room in the basement and most of my guns looked up in my bedroom except some collector's items, mostly WW2 bolt action rifles. Surprisingly enough once I put their bayonets on them, people seemed to think that they were less dangerous, not more so. Go figure.


Ain't that the truth!! I used to keep an old No1 MkIII SMLE over the fireplace, with a period bayonet, one of those 16" blades. I don't know how these pinheads would slip through the screening process, but now and then someone would take it down and start to waving it around and poke holes in the ceiling and walls (granted, I only had seven foot ceilings 'cuz the guy who built the house lived in a wheelchair, but still). That old rifle told a lot about how people were. Some folks just default to thrust and parry, evidently.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I've heard it, too: "When SHTF, I'm coming to YOUR house!" I tell them if they show up they will be eating crickets. That shuts them up.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I think we should be more open.. Maybe a few people will get the idea and start getting ready themselves
> 
> if somebody is at my house - that could discover my preps.. I would have to know them pretty well
> 
> ...


I don't want other people to "get with it". Prices will go up and it will be harder to find supplies right now when they would actually do some good for my family. Let them live in ignorance. Let them watch Keeping up with the Kardashians. I will continue to buy supplies at a steep discount for what they would be going for if people knew what was in store for them down the road.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Like I tell others,Its just hurricane supplies.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> I don't want other people to "get with it". Prices will go up and it will be harder to find supplies right now when they would actually do some good for my family. Let them live in ignorance. Let them watch Keeping up with the Kardashians. I will continue to buy supplies at a steep discount for what they would be going for if people knew what was in store for them down the road.


I do want people to "get with it" If they do then my security requirements will get a lot easier since they can feed themselves instead of trying to steal what is mine.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I keep a pre-dug hole in the middle of the woods. And a bag of Lime.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stillacitizen2 said:


> I keep a pre-dug hole in the middle of the woods. And a bag of Lime.


I'd expect nothing less from you stillacitizen2! How you been, haven't seen you in a while. :icon_smile:


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

exactly why i dont like using the words "prepper" or "survivalist" around anyone who doesnt understand prepping and I play stupid when they joke about how preppers are crazy.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I use words like boyscouts, camping, gardening, have never used the word prepper.

So far the only my sister in law might suspect something because she has seen pop bottles full of water. It wasn't more than a dozen bottles(on the way to the basement) so I used my son's preparedness badge as an excuse.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

There are a few distant inlaws that are white trash and never come around. But there is a real risk that If the family talks, the talk will reach them.

During a SHTF, if they show up at my door, i will assume that they are prepared to fight me, but the feeling is mutual.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am a conservative Christian (A REAL ONE) liberty loving freedom of speech conceal carry retired military outspoken type of person..... If people suspected I did not have a ton of food and ammo in my house - they mighty think I was kidding about all the stuff i say


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

We don't talk about it, period. Between my wife and kids we refer to it as simply, the "pantry". No one sees my other stuff.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

In these parts it's "Winter storm preparedness"...

That being said... we don't allow anyone to roam around our house.
Visitors are welcome in the kitchen, the living room, the downstairs bathroom and occasionally the ham shack / music room.
Our furnace is serviced by someone we've known for a very long time and no other parts of our house require third party maintenance.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just some winter supplies,in case of emergency.only one of my neighbors knows what we do,as we are both of the same mindset.not even the in-laws know anything.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

This is one of the truly great things about living in the heart of Mormon country. Everybody has food preps! The truly "faithful" have a minimum of 2 years supply on hand. Everyone is a "prepper", and nobody gives a second thought about their neighbor's basement full of canned goods and water.

I generally keep my security preps quiet, though. Unless somebody walks into my "dressing room" they will never know what I have. Even then, they would have to crack into my safes and open a number of locked cabinets to know what I have. You guys know far more about my defensive capabilities than my neighbors do! :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I'd expect nothing less from you stillacitizen2! How you been, haven't seen you in a while. :icon_smile:


Busy at work training a new partner, putting together a business plan, helping to kill some anti-gun bills in my state and getting acclimated to my new appointment as a State Administrator for a national Three Percenter Group. So it's been a bit hectic. Coming here is somewhat of a break from it all!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

stillacitizen2 said:


> Busy at work training a new partner, putting together a business plan, helping to kill some anti-gun bills in my state and getting acclimated to my new appointment as a State Administrator for a national Three Percenter Group. So it's been a bit hectic. Coming here is somewhat of a break from it all!!!


I know what you mean about coming here! As far as the other stuff, keep fighting the good fight my man!


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

My new supervisor called me the "the word we must not use" ... I called him a foodie .. that shut him up. No one likes a label just because I don't like being caught out in the storm.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

What if someone you didn't want too found out your a prepper?

My family owns land and I know how to dig a hole.... just sayin


----------

